
30 Apparent Reasons You Launched Your Startup - divia
http://valleywag.com/tech/why/30-apparent-reasons-you-launched-your-startup-251240.php
======
far33d
Strange. I submitted this 9 hours ago and no one upvoted it (though I found it
funny).

It seems the morning gets more response than the evening (maybe because of
east coast / west coast, evening here is already late in the night on the
east?)

------
Goladus
What about "31. Read too many blogs and essays by smart, inspiring people"

